# Another Mine Engine



## JimN (Mar 26, 2010)

When I started working on the Tractor, I had this engine almost done. I kind of pushed it aside while doing other things, but finally got around to finishing the last couple little parts for it.
Put it all together,,hooked up the air, and darn it would not run. Ok has to be timing, so played with the timing for a couple of hours with no luck. Pushed it aside for a few more weeks, then decided to pull it all apart, go over everything I had done to see what the problem was. Well, everything looked good all but one little item. Seems I only drilled the port for the cylinder on one side, missed doing the other end. Once that was done, it runs nicely, the noise you here in the back ground is a 30 year old Binks hobby compressor, not sure what it puts out pressure wise but its not much.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w7JYua39ls[/ame]


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice engine Jim. :bow: Looks like you used a lot of brass. A nice runner. Thanks for sharing the video. I hate it when I forget to drill a hole oh:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rake60 (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice runner Jim! Thm:

Rick


----------



## 4156df (Mar 26, 2010)

Jim,
Really neat engine. Nice job.
Dennis


----------



## Maryak (Mar 26, 2010)

Jim,

Very nice runner. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## putputman (Mar 26, 2010)

Great looking engine and nice runner also. :bow:

Missing the one critical hole is like missing one "." on these computers. Changes everything. 

Sure nice when you get it right though.


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 26, 2010)

That's a really nice one, Jim. Sounds like a good little puffer, too.
Thank you for the vid, and good job!

Dean


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice Jim. I'm glad you went back and finished it. Bet you felt pretty happy!


----------



## JimN (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone, and yes Zee, I did the happy dance when it ran.

JimN


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 27, 2010)

So why didn't we get to see that video? HMMMM????


Great little chuffer you made there Jim. Nice Thm:

BC1
Jim


----------



## enginemaker1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Great little engine Jim. Nice job. :bow:

Tom


----------

